# How many decoys?



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

I have a question lately i've been messing with my local crows in the neighborhood they come off this huge thing of trees and fly around. I like calling them in for fun. I used no decoy the other day and called aggresivly and managed to get a couple to fly over. Would adding about 4-5 custom silos and maybe like a motion decoy help?


----------



## snowhunter23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I've compared using decoys and not to use decoys, lets just say the crows will go crazy if you use say 5 crow decoys and an owl decoy. I've had it where the crows will swoop down at the owl decoy and try to attack it.

I think Decoys will Bring the birds in alot closer :sniper:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I use 6 decoys and have had good success.

They also work as great confidence decoys off to the side of your honker decoys.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

haha yeah chris....never thought of that but one day we saw like 400 crows when goose hunting


----------



## varmintz (Apr 25, 2006)

This morning I went out after coyote and nothing came in so I thought I would see if I could get any crow to respond just to mess with the animals, nothing there also, but I did have a pair of honkers do flybys about 6 times until I got bored, If I was goose hunting could have easily bagged them - Just a FYI for you goose hunters.....


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I set up my crow decoys surounding an owl decoy in my driveway, blew a rabbit distress call with a crow call, they were landing on my roof, and 3 came down landed in the decoys attacking the owl.


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

I have the johnny stewart hammin' crow call. It makes em go nuts. As long as im standing in thick cover, about 5-10 will fly over top of where im standing squalking like crazy. If i had a shotgun it would be easy shooting. I usually have the .17 with me and usually one will land. They are getting smart now and hardly ever land, usually there is too much cover too get a good shot.

I'm going to buy an owl decoy and throw a couple dead crows underneith him. There are a buttload of crows around, i wanna get ride of a bunch.


----------

